# Cheat meal, how often?



## zootroid (Sep 12, 2006)

Is one cheat meal fine per week or should I hold out and do it only once every two weeks?

I'm bulking by the way.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 12, 2006)

zootroid said:


> Is one cheat meal fine per week or should I hold out and do it only once every two weeks?
> 
> I'm bulking by the way.


 
I don't see anything wrong with 1 cheat meal a week. Just don't go crazy and you're gravy.


----------



## drew_c (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah, sure. Just experiment a little and see what you can get away with. Then you'll know what is ideal for you. One per week shouldn't hurt though as long as you are reasonable.


----------



## zootroid (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok cool


----------



## JimSnow (Sep 12, 2006)

What the Hell's a "Cheat Meal"?


----------



## drew_c (Sep 12, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> What the Hell's a "Cheat Meal"?



The most annoying term/phrase on the planet. 

I've learned to stop fighting it though. For most people that rely on "cheat meals" it seems to be AKA "quasi-controlled-binge-eating"


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 12, 2006)

zootroid said:


> Is one cheat meal fine per week or should I hold out and do it only once every two weeks?
> 
> I'm bulking by the way.


you sdhould do it at least once per week. When I bulk, I go twice per week. Once on Friday, and once on Wednesday. All other days are strictly clean, fibrous carbs.


----------



## Double D (Sep 12, 2006)

I eat a cheat meal whenever I am cutting 2 times a week. I spread them out accordingly. But during bulking I dont worry about it to much. I just kinda eat then


----------



## JimSnow (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh! I thought it might be when you substitute a couple of protein bars when you are sick and tired of eating all the time.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 12, 2006)

Double D said:


> I eat a cheat meal whenever I am cutting 2 times a week. I spread them out accordingly. But during bulking I dont worry about it to much. I just kinda eat then



Thats what I was thinking...like one cheat meal a day on a bulk.

Then again I consider myself still a newbie to dieting.


----------



## JimSnow (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm new... I've got to ask. Why would anyone consider "cutting up" with a 350 BP or 435DL? Those are great lifts... my Max BP is around that, my DL a bit above that. Even at my age - I'm nowhere close to competing in any arena. 


Why?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 12, 2006)

why not???


----------



## JimSnow (Sep 12, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> why not???




I can't answer that. 

I suppose it's not about size.. but proportion. The "body beautiful". 


A young associate I became aquainted with had a "very noticable" body. He only weighed 155 lbs. at the age of 20. He was "cutting up for a contest". I thought he was wasting time doing that. "Why not spend a few years building bulk and gaining maturity", I thought. But, he's already gotten experience I can't even imagine!

I'm probably trying to bullhead my way through this without rememering what got me into it in the first place.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 12, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> I'm new... I've got to ask. Why would anyone consider "cutting up" with a 350 BP or 435DL? Those are great lifts... my Max BP is around that, my DL a bit above that. Even at my age - I'm nowhere close to competing in any arena.
> 
> 
> Why?



Ive never cut before and being a certified trainer, I figured I couldnt offer dieting advice if I had never done the work myself.  Besides, after the cut then I can do a bulk, which Ive never really done either.  I always just ate everything in site and more of protein.

Dieting wasnt my main goal of learning new things either.  I was going to look into olympic lifting, powerlifting, endurance, rehab training, etc, just so I know first hand knowledge in all this shit and have a good idea on what to advise to clients.

Right now I am doing rehab training...first hand!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 12, 2006)

I've done a few contests. I decided to take a 3 year break to gain bulk and maturity. It's the best thing I have done for myself.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 12, 2006)

Sumos eat two large meals twice a day.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Sep 14, 2006)

what's "maturity" in the sense that you guys just used it?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2006)

bigsahm21 said:


> what's "maturity" in the sense that you guys just used it?



Bulking...getting the hard on
maturity...not needing a rubber, but pulling out instead.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 14, 2006)

are you fucking serious?


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2006)

I've read a few times that sumo's eat 1 meal a day. Its right before bed and it is enormous. Reason being they put their body's into starvation mode all day so whenever they eat right before bed their body wants to store fat.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2006)

drew_c said:


> The most annoying term/phrase on the planet.
> 
> I've learned to stop fighting it though. For most people that rely on "cheat meals" it seems to be AKA "quasi-controlled-binge-eating"



I've stopped calling my occasional "indulgences" cheat meals. I just call them that: occasional indulgence.

I keep my diet 90-95% close to perfection, so occasionally I have an indulgence - a chocolate treat, some ice cream, two servings of something I like, more peanut butter than usual, etc. But I'm done using the term "cheat meal" - it sounds like you're doing something wrong, and you really aren't.


----------



## drew_c (Sep 16, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> I've stopped calling my occasional "indulgences" cheat meals. I just call them that: occasional indulgence.
> 
> I keep my diet 90-95% close to perfection, so occasionally I have an indulgence - a chocolate treat, some ice cream, two servings of something I like, more peanut butter than usual, etc. But I'm done using the term "cheat meal" - it sounds like you're doing something wrong, and you really aren't.



Yes! Why can't everyone understand this logic? Someone send the memo to Tom Venuto


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2006)

same here. I am a good boy until Friday and Saturday night. Usually a good meal from appetizer to dessert is enough to satisfy my indulgences. Unless its pizza. Then all bets are off. I usually start contest dieting 16 weeks out and pizza is the first thing to go. After my contest, I indulge in 2 chocolate chip muffins from  dunkin donuts and the following day, I engorge on a feast which includes pizza, beer, macaroni and so much goddamn food that my wife invites several people over to enjoy the fruits of my labor.


----------



## drew_c (Sep 18, 2006)

The worst is when "cheat meal" becomes interchangable with "cheat *day*"

Why not have a cheat month while we're at it?

If you look around the diet & nutrition forum you will see examples of this.. 

Anyway......


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 19, 2006)

drew_c said:


> The worst is when "cheat meal" becomes interchangable with "cheat *day*"
> 
> Why not have a cheat month while we're at it?
> 
> ...


start with donuts, end with donuts. hands down bottom line.


----------

